# Other composers like D. Scarlatti



## clavichorder

I know of several composers that wrote sonatas similar in style(in one way or another) to Domenico Scarlatti and I'll cite them. If you can think of more, fill me in.

Carlos Seixas is one, a Portuguese composer who, rather than being influenced by Domenico, probably influenced him in his formal binary form sonata structure. Seixas sounds perhaps more conventionally baroque, but still fairly unique.

Antonio Soler is perhaps the most significant Scarlatti inspired composer, with more than a 100 sonatas. His later sonatas are in multiple movements, and even have some resemblance to Haydn since he was a later composer and caught wind of classical era developments. More fleshed out than even Scarlatti sometimes, but with a tendency to wander a bit. Spanish.

Sebastian de Albero, maybe my favorite, was pretty much contemporary to Scarlatti though younger(he didn't live very long). His sonatas are not as difficult to play, but have their share of oddities, sometimes doing things that even Scarlatti wouldn't do. A little rough around the edges, but very interesting. Also Spanish.

Pietro Domenico Paradies, Italian composer who later went to London. He wrote a famous toccata which is from one of his sonatas, which tend to have 2 or 3 movements. They seem more classically influenced for sure, but am thinking that he was definitely influenced by the 30 some sonatas of Domenico that became such a sensation in London.

I also know of Manuel Blasco de Nebra, though I am not as familiar with his sound and so can't comment as much. He was born in 1750, and so is probably influenced by classicism significantly more.


----------



## AST

Cimarosa






I recommend: 22:04, 48:28, 59:51


----------



## mikey

Do they have to be Baroque? Saint-Saens and Ravel are certainly influenced by Scarlatti. Also Hamelin one of Hamelin's etudes is an Homage to Scarlatti.


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I'm thinking of composers that were more or less similar to Scarlatti, not even those influenced by him(in Seixas's case, it was a two way influence).

The suggestion of Cimarosa is barely in the ballpark I'm looking at.


----------



## Mandryka

Bartok hungarian dances from the end of Mikrokosmos, Cage sonatas and interludes.


----------



## hpowders

The thing is there are so many delightful sonatas by D Scarlatti, why bother with anyone else?
There are enough sonatas there to keep one busy for a lifetime!


----------



## Taggart

Don't forget Avison who "arranged" Scarlatti - 12 Concerti Grossi after Scarlatti.


----------



## clavichorder

hpowders said:


> The thing is there are so many delightful sonatas by D Scarlatti, why bother with anyone else?
> There are enough sonatas there to keep one busy for a lifetime!


Because there are other styles and musical minds worth knowing. Albero for sure! Soler and Seixas are also interesting in their own right.


----------



## Ingélou

I like Alessandro Scarlatti.


----------



## clavichorder

Ingélou said:


> I like Alessandro Scarlatti.


Very brilliant and underrated composer. I think his concerti grossi are THE best in the genre. I'm not kidding, I forgo Handel and Corelli's for father Scarlatti's.


----------



## Animato

Hi Clavichorder, do you know the french composers of Scarlatti's time? like Francois Couperin? He wrote some marvellous pieces for piano.


----------



## clavichorder

Hi Animato. I do have some knowledge of Francois Couperin and Rameau's work for harpsichord. Also, Gottlieb Muffat is pretty nice if we are going in that direction.


----------



## pianozach

I just stumbled across this.


----------



## Guest

What about Domenico Zipoli? He tended to write multi-movement suites rather than single movement sonatas, but they were contemporaries.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

Among the Italians, there are a bunch of composers not yet mentioned who wrote keyboard pieces which in some ways bear a family resemblance to Scarlatti's.

Bernardo Pasquini, was among the first Italians to cultivate the keyboard suite consisting of an ensemble of dances which he called a _sonata_. Some of the movements in Pasquini's sonatas have two themes and in this respect he's a precursor of later similar works by Scarlatti.

Franceso Durante, whose keyboard works are highly individual and superbly crafted.

Azzolino della Ciaia, an experimentalist whose pieces contain expansive leaps; passages in parallel thirds, sixths, and octaves; and profuse ornamentation

Benedetto Marcello, who wrote a baker's dozen very attractive harpsichord sonatas.

Domenico Alberti, of 'Albert bass' fame, wrote about 3 dozen influential sonatas.

Giovanni Battista Pescetti, stylistically he somewhat resembles Handel and also stands as a bridge between Alberti and Domenico Scaralatti.

Baldassare Galuppi, primarily an opera composer but wrote some keyboard pieces that have a superficial resemblance to Scarlatti's, sans the latter's pinch of genius.

Domenico Paradisi, who uses the framework of the Scarlatti prototype in his twelve sonatas, and introduces some unexpected melodic and harmonic surprises.


----------



## mark6144

Interesting thread, thanks for the pointers. The problem I've had when exploring Scarlatti's contemporaries is finding recordings on piano (I'm just not a fan of harpsichord). Any recommendations for specific recordings on piano would be much appreciated too!


----------



## Mandryka

mark6144 said:


> Interesting thread, thanks for the pointers. The problem I've had when exploring Scarlatti's contemporaries is finding recordings on piano (I'm just not a fan of harpsichord). Any recommendations for specific recordings on piano would be much appreciated too!











;dkblfdbmsfcd;lbmfc;bmkfcd;bkmfc;b,k


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

The rest of this fine recording is also on YouTube.


----------



## mark6144

Thanks for those. Credit to Claudio Colombo for the incredible work rate - he seems to have recorded almost everything! He's great for trying out rarities, although for baroque music I don't often enjoy his approach as the midi sequencing makes the ornaments sound unnatural IMHO.

The Grinberg looks promising but alas isn't on Spotify so I'll have to go hunting.

Soler has quite a few piano options. The recordings I've enjoyed most were from Marcela Roggeri, Elena Riu and Christopher Hinterhuber. There's also what looks like a complete set on Naxos. For Seixas, on Spotify there are two piano recordings by Anya Alexeyev and Jose Eduardo Martins but the vast majority are on harpsichord. For lesser-known contemporaries, very little if anything.

Roggeri: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mkCnsW2WWgZTuG3j3eFol0mXxaG28IY3k

Riu: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mma3bkPLn5rCi7NBo3FdPSEXs6YrO5VCU

Hinterhuber: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kGziPbN2oQEm6FnJ_KnkgXh5iWn9NUm5o

Alexeyev: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mDgMtKU1x25u37j77wzS_X5RFyrzcVky4

No playlist for the Martins album, but there are a few sonatas on his YT channel: https://youtu.be/aGCUANPCpu4

(Sorry, I don't know why these links are not being made clickable.)


----------



## jegreenwood

mark6144 said:


> Interesting thread, thanks for the pointers. The problem I've had when exploring Scarlatti's contemporaries is finding recordings on piano (I'm just not a fan of harpsichord). Any recommendations for specific recordings on piano would be much appreciated too!


Based on recommendations from this forum, I picked up recordings by Pletnev and Zacharias to go with the Horowitz disc I've had for ages. All worth having. I would also recommend Narciso Yepes' guitar transcriptions.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

There's some wonderful playing on Yevgeny Sudbin's two CDs on the BIS label, though some of his embellishments are a tad florid.


----------

